# What not to do at a comp



## stuvalt309 (Jul 10, 2009)

Sorry, this thread's a bit trivial, but I'll post it anyway.

It would be pretty sad and funny if a person showed up at a competition wearing a T-shirt that read "I love parity" and depicted parity cases on various puzzles (parity on 4x4, parity on 5x5, parity on square-1, etc.).


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 10, 2009)

Steal a puzzle.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jul 10, 2009)

Loose a puzzle
Brake a puzzle 20 minutes before the event
Brake a puzzle 3 hours after the event
Not showing up for the awards when you win
Get called up for four events almost at the same time and forget to do one for 2 hours
Complain about the venue.


----------



## mrbiggs (Jul 10, 2009)

This thread should be titled "hilarious T-shirt".

Seriously, design that thing. I bet you'd sell a few.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jul 10, 2009)

I'd buy one if it showed 2x2 parity.
Or better yet Magic parity.


----------



## Cride5 (Jul 10, 2009)

Swap your main rival's lube with superglue


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jul 10, 2009)

I will wear a parity t-shirt at the nationals if I get a free new type A third model! 
(or a bunch of mini dianshengs)


----------



## jacob15728 (Jul 10, 2009)

I'd wear a parity shirt because I think it's funny to annoy/anger people.


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Jul 10, 2009)

jacob15728 said:


> I'd wear a parity shirt because I think it's funny to annoy/anger people.



It would be pretty funny if you kept running into parity.


----------



## xXdaveXsuperstarXx (Jul 10, 2009)

Seriously though, don't try to do an algorithm (in a solve) you learned the same day.


----------



## brunson (Jul 10, 2009)

Wear a shirt with all your PLL algs printed on it upsidedown.


----------



## puzzlemaster (Jul 10, 2009)

brunson said:


> Wear a shirt with all your PLL algs printed on it.



Hahahaha


----------



## shelley (Jul 10, 2009)

http://shelley.freeserverhost.com/comment.php?id=357


----------



## JBCM627 (Jul 10, 2009)

Lol at the Leyan Lo Special^^ 

Parity all Dan Cohen's cubes, going so far as to take apart and flip edges on his big cubes and minxes. Cough*TIM*cough...


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 10, 2009)

shelley said:


> http://shelley.freeserverhost.com/comment.php?id=357



Bookmarked.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jul 10, 2009)

Lolsite. Great


----------



## sooland (Jul 10, 2009)

Pop a magic during your first solve, and your string was snapped in two, then notice that you don't have any spare magics left.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 13, 2009)

JBCM627 said:


> Lol at the Leyan Lo Special^^
> 
> Parity all Dan Cohen's cubes, going so far as to take apart and flip edges on his big cubes and minxes. Cough*TIM*cough...



Dan: All right, whoever did this one, fix it
Me: Here, give it to me
Dan: No. Don't just be a nice guy, Tim. Whoever did this needs to fix it.
Me: Well...

Take out a big inflatable boxing glove and start hitting the judge while you're solving (bonus points if it's while you're blindfolded)

Judge a 3x3 blindfold solve, and when the person finishes, switch out their cube for one that's unsolved, in the OLL parity position.

After some first-time competitor finishes their solve, and they're misaligned by about 5-10 degrees, pick up the cube, study it closely for about 10 seconds, and then say "DNF"


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 13, 2009)

Swap out a cube for a crushed Red Bull can? Was it Dan Knights who did that?


----------



## Dene (Jul 13, 2009)

Tim Reynolds said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > Lol at the Leyan Lo Special^^
> ...



Hahaha I believe it was something like "don't take the blame for something you didn't do"


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 13, 2009)

brunson said:


> Wear a shirt with all your PLL algs printed on it upsidedown.


I have one.


----------



## tanner forrest (Jul 17, 2009)

Cride5 said:


> Swap your main rival's lube with superglue


that's probably the funniest thing i have seen on this thread!!!!


----------



## tanner forrest (Jul 17, 2009)

do you want to sell one to me for $8???


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jul 17, 2009)

getting sick a week before the comp, puking 3 times at the airport, and lose all your center caps


----------



## Thieflordz5 (Jul 17, 2009)

Loose a Sq-1 cap... I hope they'll let me compete, I don't want to borrow someone like Jackson's... maybe I could...


----------



## Sa967St (Jul 17, 2009)

-buy a giant carton of milk, and attempt to drink it all throughout the day.


----------



## Kian (Jul 17, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> -buy a giant carton of milk, and attempt to drink it all throughout the day.



It's so damn hot. Milk was a bad choice.


----------



## JustinJ (Jul 17, 2009)

Sa967St said:


> -buy a giant carton of milk, and attempt to drink it all throughout the day.



HA! Hilarity.


----------



## JTW2007 (Jul 17, 2009)

Thieflordz5 said:


> Loose a Sq-1 cap... I hope they'll let me compete, I don't want to borrow someone like Jackson's... maybe I could...



Good luck borrowing mine, Anthony has it.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jul 17, 2009)

tanner forrest said:


> Cride5 said:
> 
> 
> > Swap your main rival's lube with superglue
> ...


What not to do at a forum such as, speedsolving: Type with near correct punctuation, or at least as hard as you can to type correctly.




On topic: Someone around say "I used to take the stickers off."


----------



## mazei (Jul 17, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> On topic: Someone around say "I used to take the stickers off."



Or you can actually take the stickers off.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jul 17, 2009)

Na, now at my comp that I wish to have I want to have that as an event.


----------

